# My presets were wiped out



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Sirius updated info. on my unit and all presets were lost.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

wipeout said:


> Sirius updated info. on my unit and all presets were lost.


Also happened to me last week....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That happens everytime they update the streams.  You should probably write down the presets and put the paper in the glove box.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

It happened to my wife's Starmate but my Sportster was not effected. Surely this not what they intended and are working on a fix


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

dpd146 said:


> It happened to my wife's Starmate but my Sportster was not effected. Surely this not what they intended and are working on a fix


Updated my Sportster this week and I did not lose any presents, so it must be unintentional---just a bug of some sort.


----------

